# Garlic for fin rot?!?



## Felessan (Jun 24, 2010)

I heard that garlic boosts betta's imune system and gelps cure fin rot, is this true?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Garlic is a great natural product, however, it will not do anything directly for fin rot.
It can help boost immunity by stimulating the appetite to improve nutrition- by using a drop or two of fresh garlic juice on the food before feeding.
I treat fin rot with 100% daily water changes and aquarium salt 1tsp/gal for 10 days.


----------



## Felessan (Jun 24, 2010)

I feed him pellets flakes and freeze dryed blood worms. I hear you can use kosher salt what is it and can you?


----------



## Felessan (Jun 24, 2010)

What about sea salt?


----------



## Jennyinurmouth (Apr 6, 2010)

Aquarium Salt works best for me.
Goku is healing with that


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

You want to use only kosher or aquarium salt. Regular salt is iodized, it contains iodine that can be toxic to fish. Aquarium salt and kosher salt are free of iodine and potassium that also gets added in to salt sometimes.

I'm not totally sold on the garlic thing myself. It has a chemical in it that is mildly antiparasitic, but it is very weak. You would need to use something like 90x the amount of garlic as you would use malachite green for instance, if you were treating a parasite like ich. Simply because the garlic is "natural" doesn't mean that the antiparasitic doesn't have similar negative aspects to malachite green--it is just a much, much lower concentration. Bettas never really encounter either electrolytes or garlic naturally--so I would only use salt/garlic when there is a medical need. If you are interested in the positives/negatives of using salt and garlic, I suggest you research them.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Canning salt is the same as Kosher salt. Don't know what your grocery store has it labeled as. 

And it is WAY less expensive than aquarium salt!!!


----------



## Felessan (Jun 24, 2010)

ok


----------



## Rain Drop (Jul 4, 2009)

1fish2fish said:


> Ok.. Here is the recipe for the homemade food. (Credit to Brenda on my other forum... Cross posted with permission.)
> 
> _I use only human grade items and amounts vary depending on how much you want to make, I make large amount and freeze it.
> 1-2 Fresh raw or cooked shrimp
> ...


^^was on another thread


----------



## FUNKY FISH (May 1, 2021)

Felessan said:


> I heard that garlic boosts betta's imune system and gelps cure fin rot, is this true?


My fish have fin rot due to another fish that picked on their tailfin and i seperated the nibbler into another tank, my fish are stressed, what should i do?


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

Hello!
It‘s best if you open a new thread for your topic in the category ”Betta Fish Diseases and Emergencies“.
To provide all relevant information please fill out the form and add it to your post (copy&paste).
This way you‘ll get best answers for your issues:
PLEASE READ BEFORE POSTING: Fill out this form so we can...


----------

